# Aluminium tubing questions.



## skipdiver (25 Jan 2017)

First time on the metalwork forum for me as i'm a woody but i am looking for a bit of info on ali tubing. I bought some 1' 1/4" and 1' 3/8" 16g last week without really knowing anything about different grades. The stuff i got was 6063 T6 and i understand that 6061 T6 is the better stuff. I have since found a site called Aluminium Warehouse that is a lot cheaper but the stuff it sells is 6082 T6, so i'm getting a bit confused. Is there much difference between the grades and if so, how do i determine what is best for me? Don't want to pay extra for stuff if i don't need to.


----------



## marcros (25 Jan 2017)

what are you using it for?

have a look on https://www.smithmetal.com/6000-series- ... alloys.htm


----------



## RobinBHM (25 Jan 2017)

Ive bought from aluminium warehouse, there prices are very good and a nice clear website with online ordering.


----------



## skipdiver (25 Jan 2017)

Thanks for that marcros, it helped a lot. It seems 6082 is strong but not as good a surface finish which rules it out. Looks like i need 6061 or 3.

I use it for the frames and tables that i make. I took over a business last year and do all the wooden parts, while they have carried on doing the metal parts for me until i get going. I will be taking over that part too this year now that i have got on top of the woodwork side of it. I got the stuff from the same supplier they use but they were a bit stuck in their ways and never shopped around for alternative products or suppliers. Probably why they couldn't make it pay. I just rang the company and ordered the tube without then knowing about the differing grades. Seeing the same size tubing at greatly varying prices has got me doing a bit of investigation into availability and prices. I need one that has the best finish as it is seen.


----------



## skipdiver (25 Jan 2017)

RobinBHM":7oi4nwlr said:


> Ive bought from aluminium warehouse, there prices are very good and a nice clear website with online ordering.



Yeah, i've been on that site and it is a lot cheaper than what i paid but the grade is 6082 which i have now found out from the link marcros gave me is not the best surface finish. I will have another look and see if they do different grades.


----------



## skipdiver (25 Jan 2017)

Having looked at Aluminium Warehouse again, their 1' 3/8" tube is 6082 and their 1' 1/4" is 6063 and i need both sizes.


----------



## marcros (25 Jan 2017)

i am looking for a bit myself, to use as practice on my metal lathe. 6061 is what you will heard described as aircraft grade aluminium. you may get a marketing advantage using this as it sounds more impressive. 

are you welding or machining it?


----------



## skipdiver (25 Jan 2017)

No welding or machining. Just cut to length and dropped into slots. Some of the longer bars are cut in half for shipping and need a join, which i'm also working on. They are currently joined with a small section of tube inside the main tube and screwed through.


----------



## TFrench (25 Jan 2017)

We use richard austin alloys for all our stuff - worth a ring.


----------



## skipdiver (26 Jan 2017)

Cheers TFrench, will have a look.


----------

